# Andy's bulk seazon



## andy (May 26, 2020)

starting pic , march 21st. just coming off of my prep cycle and starting the bulk 



right now I'm in a middle of bulk cycle , my 8th weeks (plan is Test E 500/w w1-w14 and methan 2tb/day w8-w14)

Gyms are empty ,so that's interesting, workouts irregular. appetite is strange. But try do my best. Update pics will follow.


----------



## dk8594 (May 26, 2020)

Looking good.  Keep us posted.


----------



## El Gringo (May 26, 2020)

Looking swole on March 21st. How you looking now?


----------



## PZT (May 26, 2020)

Pretty damn solid


----------



## andy (May 27, 2020)

El Gringo said:


> Looking swole on March 21st. How you looking now?


 pretty much same, maybe added 3 or 4 kg so slightly bigger. been in BBing for 11 year now and gains not coming as fast as they were in first 5 years. lol
but slowly and steady wins the race they say. motivated again!! 


will post up some pics soon of current phy.


----------



## Uncle manny (May 27, 2020)

Looking solid. Interested to see the end result!


----------



## sfw509 (May 28, 2020)

Solid look.


----------

